# [Baladeur MP3] Avis/conseils

## barul

Salut à tous.

Voilà, étant donné que je me balade pas mal, j'ai dans l'idée de me procurer un baladeur MP3, si possible qui tourne bien sur Linux (après qu'il utilise Rockbox, c'est un plus mais je ne connais pas du tout).

J'ai vu vite fait les Sandisk Sansa Fuze/Clip et variantes qui ont l'air pas mal et ne sont pas trop cher, avec un slot µSD jusqu'à 16Go.

Si quelqu'un en possède un ou aurait des conseils, merci d'avance.

 :Smile: 

P.S. : J'ai déjà un baladeur MP4, mais c'est un Philips GoGear SA52XX et bonjour la galère pour le faire fonctionner sous Linux, j'aimerais bien m'en débarrasser...Last edited by barul on Sat Jan 29, 2011 10:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Perso, j'utilise un Cowon D2+ 16Go avec une SD additionelle de 16Go. Flashé sous RockBox. J'en suis très content

Le Sansa Fuze semble pas mal et tourne aussi sous rockbox. J'y vois juste un souci : la connectique USB n'est pas une connectique standard, donc il faut te trimbaler le cable, et ne jamais le perdre....

Après baladeur qui marche sous linux, bah heu... si il marche en Mass Storage, no souci, c'est comme un simple disque dur (donc pas un ipod   :Twisted Evil: )

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Personnellement j'ai un iriver iHP120 que j'utilise toujours (je l'ai passé sous rockbox pour 2-3 fonctionnalités comme les pochettes en 2 couleurs  :Smile:  mais surtout pour le vrai gapless en mode ogg/vorbis qui redonne vie aux concerts ou mix et bien entendu le format flac, mais bon même avec le firmware d'origine c'est déjà du tout bon).

Ma copine a un cowon D2, qui même s'il n'est pas aussi vieux que mon iriver, est vraiment très performant.

Les points forts de ces appareils ? 

Qualité audio au dessus de la norme => Récemment j'ai mon ancien casque sennheiser px200 qui m'a laché (l'était aussi vieux que mon iriver) et je suis passé au modèle en dessous dans la même gamme, le px100. Résultat horrible pour mes oreilles, en testant avec le casque de ma copine j'ai retrouvé le sourire quelques instants... Tout ça pour dire qu'ils sortent vraiment du bon son équilibré.

Ensuite, je prends l'exemple de mon iriver, malheureusement lors d'un déménagement j'ai égaré le chargeur de mon baladeur... à l'époque ça arrivait aussi à des amis qui avaient les premiers modèles d'Ipod (face blanche et dos style mirroir). Bah moi, j'ai juste eu à acheter un chargeur universel chez pearl pour 10€ à l'époque... Si ça arrive sur le Cowon D2 pas de souci le chargement est en USB...

J'ajoute aussi que par exemple sur mon iriver, la batterie peut être changée.... qu'il a une seconde sortie jack 3.5mm (en fait c'est la sortie optique qui est compatible) donc quand on prend le train avec ma copine on écoute la musique sur le même baladeur sans adaptateur...

Et puis mon iriver il est devenu "vintage", a priori j'ai peu de chance de me le faire voler  :Very Happy:  alors quand je le sors de ma poche parce que je n'ai pas pris la télécommande, j'ai pleins de personnes qui me dévisagent en se demandant ce que je fous en 2011 avec un baladeur audio pareil  :Very Happy: 

Donc voilà, je trouve que ces 2 marques sont vraiment bonnes, pour ces 2 modèles c'est du super costaud et globalement ils ne font pas trop dans les trucs propriétaires (notamment la connectique). J'utilise quand même mon iriver depuis 2004 et qu'au début, les 3 premières années je l'utilisais environ 2h30 par jour du fait de long trajets en transport pour me rendre au travail. Maintenant je l'utilise environ 1h par jour.

Alors oui ils font des produits plus chers que la moyenne et aujourd'hui un téléphone/smartphone peut tout à fait convenir (si j'avais un téléphone dernier cri qui puisse lire le ogg ou le flac, peut être que mon iriver prendrait la poussière) mais perso je pense que je continuerai à utiliser ce genre d'appareils  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Perso, je vais lâcher mon iaudio M5 au son excellent mais à la batterie à ch... (déjà changée 1 an après achat, ne durant qu'à peine un album ou 2) pour justement un Sandisk Clip +, peu cher, lisant le ogg et avec une bonne batterie paraît-il.

Vive les balladeurs UMS.

----------

## lmarcini

Sansa Clip 8Go depuis 1 an et demi. Lit le flac et le ogg... J'en suis extrêmement ravi. L'autonomie est très bonne, la qualité sonore également pour peu que l'on branche un bon casque et l'engin est très pratique et relativement solide. En plus, on peut le trouver à des prix très intéressants sur des webshops allemands.

----------

## boozo

L'est quand même chouette ce forum   :Very Happy:   : mon meizu m3 issue d'un post sur le forum il y a quelques années vient de me lâcher définitivement hier soir

Le Trésor vient de se rappeler à mes bons souvenirs comme à la même époque, j'ai donc suivi l'avis du cochonnet et la commande pour un "clip" est partie   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Perso j'ai un Meizu M6SL 8GiB. C'est UMS, ça lit le flac, le son est excellent et bonne autonomie. Et toujours vivant après 2.5 ans.  :Wink: 

----------

## barul

Tous les lecteurs cités ici ont l'air vraiment cool, mais n'ayant pas besoin d'un super lecteur de la mort qui tue (et pas un gros budget), je pense m'orienter vers un Sansa Clip+ et une carte µSD de 16Go pour palier à mes besoins.

Mais d'autres avis sont toujours les bienvenus !

----------

## lmarcini

Très bon choix !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## barul

Une dernière question, pour la carte mémoire, j'envisage l'achat d'une Transcend, connaissez-vous cette marque ? Celle-ci me tape dans l'œil car elle est 10 voire 20€ moins chère que les autres pour la même capacité ! (je parle sur Materiel.net, je commande tout mon matériel là bas. Je ne sais pas si le fait qu'elle n'est qu'un seul adaptateur compte beaucoup, mais un seul me suffit, j'ai un port SD sur mon laptop.)

Merci d'avance pour tous conseils/réponses.

----------

## guilc

Transcend est habituellement une bonne marque de cartes flash.

Maintenant, vérifie aussi la "classe" de la carte (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carte_SD#Vitesse). Si tu parles de celle là : http://www.materiel.net/carte-memoire-micro-sd/transcend-micro-sdhc-16-go-adaptateur-sd-64575.html

C'est une classe 2, donc très lente. J'opterais personnellement à minima pour une classe 4 ou 6, sinon tu vas vite te tirer une balle à cause du temps pour la remplir, surtout en grosse capacité...

C'est la classe de la carte qui explique la différence de prix !

----------

## philippe_PMA

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Tous les lecteurs cités ici ont l'air vraiment cool, mais n'ayant pas besoin d'un super lecteur de la mort qui tue (et pas un gros budget), je pense m'orienter vers un Sansa Clip+ et une carte µSD de 16Go pour palier à mes besoins.
> 
> Mais d'autres avis sont toujours les bienvenus !

 

Rapport (très bonne) qualité / prix, y-pas mieux.

----------

## barul

Re-salut (hé oui toujours pas commandé, j'ai de grosses hésitations !).

Je viens de voir sur Montgallet une µSD générique 16Go, classe 6 à moins de 30€. Est-ce que vous pensez qu'elle vaille le coup ? Lorsque j'utilisais un linker pour utiliser des homebrews sur ma vieille Nintendo DS, une carte mémoire générique n'était surtout pas recommandée, mais peut-être était-ce uniquement à cause des classes, maintenant que j'y pense... 

Voici le lien : http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/acheter,sdhc-16go-class-6,117391

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, reçu et testé le Sandisk Sansa clip+ depuis 24h, avec le même casque utilisé avec mon Cowon iaudio M5 (sennheiser PMX 100):

Les plus:

*il est minuscule... argh, j'ai pris un coup de vieux  :Smile: 

*le système de clip vraiment pratique. ceci dit, vu la taille, le glisser dans un poche est tout à fait acceptable.

*Navigation assez intelligente: suivant les tags ID3 ou bien heureusement par arboresence quand ils sont mal renseignés. J'avais peur vu la petitesse de l'écran, mais au final c'est pas mal du tout.

*écran: petit, mais très sympa.

*batterie: lu un album, pas perdu une buchette sur la batterie. miam. A voir sur la durée, et surtout si elle n'est pas du tout remplaçable comme le prétend le packaging (même en jouant de la soudure?).

*connectique mini-USB standard, mode UMS ou MTP au choix, ou auto (?).

Les moins:

*le pire packaging que j'ai jamais vu. Le déballer fût une vraie corvée (plastiques rigides coupants, et "soudés").

*la vitesse de la flash incluse: leeeeente. Donc de là je me pose la question si c'est la flash elle même qui est lente ou bien le contrôleur du biniou. N'ayant pas de carte µSDHC pour tester, j'en suis resté là.

*qualité sonore: inférieure à celle de mon M5. En restant correcte, on est à 100 lieue des raffinements que le cowon propose (EQ, plein de traitements "DSP") qui font qu'on a un son sur mesure. Bon, ce n'est pas un problème (il coûte quand même moins d'1/4 du prix que j'ai payé pour le cowon à l'époque), cela reste très correct, mais j'aimais bien avoir des basses bien profondes sans être omniprésentes... le luxe, quand on s'y habitue  :Smile:  Je vais continuer à jouer avec l'EQ du sansa pour trouver quelque chose qui me convienne au mieux.

Bilan: c'est un super petit produit, mais j'ai encore un peu de boulot pour trouver un son qui me va. A vu de nez, je dirais que c'est du super rapport qualité-prix, aucun regret du tout.

Astuce: si comme moi au début vous avez flippé comme un fou en voyant le peu de décibels capables de sortir de l'engin ("m'enfin il est à fond et j'entend pas grand chose!"), il y a une astuce, je cite: 

 *Quote:*   

> au démarrage, précisez comme zone géographique "reste du monde" sans quoi le volume sonore sera fortement limité (très fortement même). Et si comme moi vous avez choisi la mauvaise option, vous pouvez toujours revenir en arrière en restaurant les paramètres d'usine). 

  Je ne suis pas un fan de la musique forte, mais là franchement, dans le métro, ça aurait été trop juste.

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> *qualité sonore: inférieure à celle de mon X3. En restant correcte, on est à 100 lieue des raffinements que le cowon propose (EQ, plein de traitements "DSP") qui font qu'on a un son sur mesure. Bon, ce n'est pas un problème (il coûte quand même moins d'1/4 du prix que j'ai payé pour le cowon à l'époque), cela reste très correct, mais j'aimais bien avoir des basses bien profondes sans être omniprésentes... le luxe, quand on s'y habitue  Je vais continuer à jouer avec l'EQ du sansa pour trouver quelque chose qui me convienne au mieux.

 

Ce souci vient, à ce que j'ai pu lire, du firmware plus ou moins pourri niveau qualité sonore.

A priori, les Sansa fuze/clip sont TRES bon en passant sur un firmware rockbox, voire même, selon certains, meilleurs que les cowon, la limitation n'étant pas au niveau de l'électronique mais du logiciel !

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Ce souci vient, à ce que j'ai pu lire, du firmware plus ou moins pourri niveau qualité sonore.
> 
> A priori, les Sansa fuze/clip sont TRES bon en passant sur un firmware rockbox, voire même, selon certains, meilleurs que les cowon, la limitation n'étant pas au niveau de l'électronique mais du logiciel !

 

Ho ho ho, ben ça va me faire une véritable excuse pour tenter de le flasher alors  :Smile: 

Le cowon, j'avais pas risqué car le chargement de la batterie avait une limitation par rapport au firmware proprio.

Bon, je me documente, je tente le coup éventuellement et je fais une petit feedback, merci pour le tuyau.

--

edit:

encore trop de problèmes majeurs avec rockbox/sansa (USB en particuliers), je vais attendre que ça sèche.

----------

## guilc

J'ai pas trop regardé pour les Sansa, mais sur mon Cowon D2, le firmware d'origine est toujours présent : au boot on choisit l'un ou l'autre des firmware (en manipulant le bouton de lock).

Du coup, pour les transferts de donnée, je boote sur le firmware cowon, et pour l'audio, sur le rockbox. Du coup, les limitations de rockbox n'en sont pas vraiment  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

@El_Goretto : Je confirme en tout points. Jamais vu un packaging pareil   :Shocked: 

C'est comme les trucs sous vide avec "ouverture facile" mais en pire (sic!) Au bout de 10minutes qu'on se casse les doigts dessus on prend un couteau et avec un peu de chance on finit pas aux urgences avec des tendons en moins   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Un grand merci pour l'astuce j'aurais pu chercher longtemps   :Very Happy:   pourtant j'avais déjà ces limitations du volume sonore sur le firmware du meizu que j'avais dû flasher à l'époque... non pas que j'écoute fort loin de là mais en l'état c'était vraiment mais alors vraiment pas acceptable.

Je ferais probablement aussi un passage sous rockbox d'ici quelques temps si ça se stabilise suffisamment

----------

## El_Goretto

Aujourd'hui, j'avais des envies d'aventure.

J'ai donc flashé mon Sansa clip+ avec du rockbox, en ayant bien lu que ça pouvait du coup le mettre en carafe. Encore heureux, sinon ça aurait eu quelle saveur de réussir?  :Smile: 

Bref, 2 choses:

Les menus du firmware d'origine avaient le mérite d'être assez clairs, et peu "profonds". Au premier abord, les menus de rockbox sont bien plus nombreux... alors j'imagine qu'on peut du coup faire plus de choses (tant mieux), mais du coup c'est un poil plus prise de choux (dommage). Un coup d'oeil sur l'équaliseur "graphique" (EQ), j'ai toussé...

Et puis j'ai réussi à mettre des thèmes bien abominables, forcément, ça aide pas  :Smile: 

Alors, surtout, la qualité sonore?

Et bien oui, ya du mieux, grâce à 2 menus en plus de l'EQ: graves et aigus. C'est le batteur chevelu "el bourrinator" qui va être content qu'on l'entende mieux  :Smile: 

Bon, je me laisse un peu plus de temps, et je me referai un comparatif plus précis avec le Cowon plus tard, mais on peut aller plus loin qu'avec le firmware d'origine dans la déformation du son, c'est évident à l'oreille.

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Aujourd'hui, j'avais des envies d'aventure.
> 
> J'ai donc flashé mon Sansa clip+ avec du rockbox, en ayant bien lu que ça pouvait du coup le mettre en carafe. Encore heureux, sinon ça aurait eu quelle saveur de réussir? 
> 
> 

 

Meuh non, c'est solide   :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Bref, 2 choses:
> 
> Les menus du firmware d'origine avaient le mérite d'être assez clairs, et peu "profonds". Au premier abord, les menus de rockbox sont bien plus nombreux... alors j'imagine qu'on peut du coup faire plus de choses (tant mieux), mais du coup c'est un poil plus prise de choux (dommage). Un coup d'oeil sur l'équaliseur "graphique" (EQ), j'ai toussé...
> 
> Et puis j'ai réussi à mettre des thèmes bien abominables, forcément, ça aide pas 

 

C'est vrai que niveau interface, les thémes de base sont pas forcément terribles. Avec le clip+ c'est pas gagné, le fuze peut avoir des trucs plus sexy (écran plus grand et couleur oblige)

Concernant la "complexité" des menus, on s'en sors vite, et une fois configuré, on n'y reviens pas, donc c'est amha pas franchement gênant. Et vu la quantité de trucs qu'il y a de configurable dans les menus, difficile de faire simple et petit !

 *Quote:*   

> Alors, surtout, la qualité sonore?
> 
> Et bien oui, ya du mieux, grâce à 2 menus en plus de l'EQ: graves et aigus. C'est le batteur chevelu "el bourrinator" qui va être content qu'on l'entende mieux 
> 
> Bon, je me laisse un peu plus de temps, et je me referai un comparatif plus précis avec le Cowon plus tard, mais on peut aller plus loin qu'avec le firmware d'origine dans la déformation du son, c'est évident à l'oreille.

 

Même en eq flat ça devrait être meilleur. Pas de limitation de volume, pas de bridage de fréquences, etc...

Après, les déformations... bof bof. Perso, c'est eq flat mais activation de la feature ULTIME pour une écoute au casque qui n'est pas présente dans les firmware d'origine : le crossfeed !

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Après, les déformations... bof bof. Perso, c'est eq flat mais activation de la feature ULTIME pour une écoute au casque qui n'est pas présente dans les firmware d'origine : le crossfeed !

 

J'ai mal choisi mon mot: altération du son, plutôt que déformation. Chacun ses goûts  :Smile: 

Pour le crossfeed, j'ai toujours pas compris ce que c'était, j'ai pris peur en lisant le manuel rockbox. Promis, demain, je retente un lecture plus attentive  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Pas compliqué le crossfeed. C'est une technique pour améliorer l'écoute au casque et la spatialisation du son. Quand tu écoutes sur HP ou en vrai, l'oreille droite capte la source de l'oreille gauche en moins fort et avec un très léger retard (infime mais réel, vitesse du son inside). C'est ça qui permet au cerveau de "spatialiser" le son, déterminer où est la source sonore.

Lors d'une écoute au casque, les oreilles sont isolées, chacune n'entends que sa propre source. Du coup, le cerveau est perdu, on a une mauvaise perception spatiale du son. Quand il y a des mouvements du son de la droite vers la gauche, c'est très "découpé" (ça passe d'un côté à l'autre violemment, perso je trouve ça extrêmement désagréable).

Le crossfeed compense ça : cela rajoute dans le canal de l'oreille droite du son de l'oreille gauche, atténué et retardé (tout est paramétrable dans le menu crossfeed), et inversement l'oreille gauche reçoit du son de la droite. Cela restaure une bien meilleure perception du son.

Et franchement, c'est le paradis pour l'écoute au casque. c'est hallucinant que cela ne soit pas présent sur les firmwares d'origine des baladeurs... La différence est très perceptible (c'est le plus perceptible dans les musiques ou les sources sont très séparées) et c'est beaucoup plus agréable

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Pas compliqué le crossfeed.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Et franchement, c'est le paradis pour l'écoute au casque. c'est hallucinant que cela ne soit pas présent sur les firmwares d'origine des baladeurs... La différence est très perceptible (c'est le plus perceptible dans les musiques ou les sources sont très séparées) et c'est beaucoup plus agréable

 

Ben simple, non, ya quand même 4 sous-menus qui l'accompagnent pour le paramétrer  :Razz: 

Sinon, l'effet produit sur mon appareil, c'est plutôt de la "bouillie" car il semble parasiter les aigus (vu le nom de certains paramètres, cela semble attendu??) tout en bourrinant sur les graves... Du coup, je n'ai pas cet effet ("stéréo étendue"?), au contraire, le son me semble "moins bon", puisque j'ai bataillé pour avoir des aigües plus clairs et des graves plus profond (et pas plus présents).

Bref, je le laisse désactivé pour le moment (bug? Problème de la plateforme Sansa?)

----------

## guilc

Ah bah je sais pas trop sur le sansa. En tous cas sur le D2 ça marche très bien.

Ca a forcément tendance à amplifier les graves puisque les graves sont plus croisés que les aigus (c'est ça les paramètre d'atténuation des aigus et de fréquence de coupure)

Je suppose que tu as lu ça of course  :Smile:  http://download.rockbox.org/daily/manual/rockbox-sansaclipplus/rockbox-buildch6.html#x9-1100006.7

Perso j'ai atténué l'effet par rapport au réglage par defaut : gain direct plus fort et gain croisé plus faible que par défaut

----------

## barul

Allez, un beau gros déterrage de topic dans les règles de l'art !  :Smile: 

J'ai donc commandé (chez Materiel.net)

- un Sandisk Sansa Clip+ de 2GB (budget relativement maigre);

- deux µSD Sandisk de 8GB (de classe 4, ayant suivi le conseil de guilc), du fait que ça revenait moins cher que de prendre une de 16GB;

- ainsi qu'une paire d'écouteurs intra auriculaire Koss The Plug (les critiques sont très bonnes, donc je me suis laissé tenter.

Je pense le passer sous Rockbox, je suppose qu'il y a un moyen de repasser sous le firmware d'origine?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Je pense le passer sous Rockbox, je suppose qu'il y a un moyen de repasser sous le firmware d'origine?

 

Normalement on peut "désinstaller" rockbox entièrement, mais le besoin n'est pas forcément là, il s'agit d'un dual boot  :Smile: 

Il est toujours possible de booter le firmware d'origine en appuyant sur "maison" en plus du bouton power habituel.

----------

## barul

Ah, c'est une excellente nouvelle ça !

Cependant, le dual boot ne prend-il pas trop d'espace disque ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Cependant, le dual boot ne prend-il pas trop d'espace disque ?

 

Hey, c'est pas un win7 que tu installes, hein  :Smile: 

Bon, ya un dossier .rockbox de 48Mo. En prenant tout ce qui n'est pas de la musique, ça fait 65Mo, j'imagine que dans le tas ya le Fw d'origine.

Voilà, même avec ton 2Go, ça doit tenir (y compris les backup que rockbox peut faire de lui-même lors d'une MAJ  :Smile: )

----------

## kwenspc

tiens sinon pour ceux qui sont pas des pauvres (je déconne hein, c'est juste que c'est pas donné ;| ) y a le Cowon J3 qui tappe bien. Bon en effet pas de rockbox pour le moment.

Mais sinon autonomie de malade (64h, et la dernière maj améliore ça de 10 à 20%...), 32G + micro sd. Et le son... un plaisir (mais requiert donc un bon casque pour pleinement en profiter)

en tout cas sous linux aucun problème: c'est de l'ums. Et la maj c'est tout aussi simple: drag&drop des fichiers à la racine et hop.

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> j'imagine que dans le tas ya le Fw d'origine.

 

Si c'est comme le Cowon D2, non.

Le firmware d'origine n'est pas touché. Seul le booloader est patché pour le dualboot (le patch se fait avec l'outil mktccboot de rockbox), et rockbox installé sur la flash (et absolument pas dans la ROM contenant le firmware constructeur !).

Pour démarrer le firmware usine, soit tu switch au boot avec la combinaisons magique (sur le D2, c'est vérouiller les touches juste après avoir booté, visiblement c'est "Maison" sur le Sansa  :Wink: )

Ou alors simplement virer le ".rockbox" de la flash, le bootolader ne détectant plus rockbox va switcher tout seul sur le firmware constructeur !

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> et rockbox installé sur la flash (et absolument pas dans la ROM contenant le firmware constructeur !).

 

Une ROM?   :Shocked: 

Une "compartiment" de mémoire flash non visible en USB/UMS tu veux dire?

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   et rockbox installé sur la flash (et absolument pas dans la ROM contenant le firmware constructeur !). 
> 
> Une ROM?  
> 
> Une "compartiment" de mémoire flash non visible en USB/UMS tu veux dire?

 

Ah ça, je sais pas. Mais j'ai dit ROM pour bien marquer la différence : c'est une zone de mémoire non atteignable directement, peut-être une EPROM comme les bios de la belle époque, peut-être de la flash. Cela doit aussi dépendre des périphériques.

----------

## barul

Bon bon bon… J'ai enfin reçu la bestiole!

Donc déjà, comme à peu près tous les tests le disent et le redisent : c'est tout petit! Limite, en collant deux pièces de 2€, on obtient sa taille. Le petit clip à l'arrière pour l'accrocher sur des vêtements, ou autre : de la bonne qualité.

Le son est très bon, j'ai donc pris des écouteurs « Koss the Plug » avec, ce sont des intra auriculaires avec un bout en mousse, histoire que ça épouse bien la forme de l'oreille : ils sont parfaits.

En revanche, j'ai noté quelques points négatif : le baladeur ne semble pas être en UMS par défaut. Je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais sa table des partitions est du même acabi que celle de mon lecteur mp4 Philips GoGear sa52xx :

```
This doesn't look like a partition table

Probably you selected the wrong device.

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   ?   778135908  1919645538   570754815+  72  Unknown

/dev/sdb2   ?   168689522  2104717761   968014120   65  Novell Netware 386

/dev/sdb3   ?  1869881465  3805909656   968014096   79  Unknown

/dev/sdb4   ?           0  3637226495  1818613248    d  Unknown

Partition table entries are not in disk order
```

Le deuxième défaut, le plus génant, bien que ce soit temporaire : l'emballage. Je ne sais pas pourquoi ni comment ils ont fait un truc aussi dur à ouvrir! J'ai du prendre un couteau et découper la forme du baladeur à l'arrière de la boîte pour l'extraire.

Sinon, je l'aime bien  :Smile: 

----------

## philippe_PMA

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> ... le baladeur ne semble pas être en UMS par défaut ...

 

Réglages->Paramètres Système->Mode USB->[Détection auto|MTP|MSC]

As you whant ....

----------

## Leander256

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> En revanche, j'ai noté quelques points négatif : le baladeur ne semble pas être en UMS par défaut. Je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais sa table des partitions est du même acabi que celle de mon lecteur mp4 Philips GoGear sa52xx :
> 
> ```
> This doesn't look like a partition table
> 
> ...

 

J'avais une clé USB qui me faisait le même gag, je trouvais ça très bizarre que même windows avec son support anémique de systèmes de fichiers arrive à la lire. J'ai fini par découvrir qu'il suffisait en fait de monter /dev/sdb au lieu de /dev/sdb1  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## barul

Ouaip, c'est ce que me fais udev aussi, mais j'aime pas… Ça fait pas propre.  :Razz: 

----------

## barul

Une autre question, je ne sais pas si je dois créer un nouveau sujet, étant donné que c'est sur le même appareil… Je n'arrive pas à accéder à la µSD, le kernel a l'air de ne voir que /dev/sdb, soit le lecteur en lui même, qui ne dispose que de 2GB de mémoire. En revanche, en utilisant un Windows 7, je vois sans problème la carte mémoire.

----------

